# Left the antibiotics out of the refrigerator



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Leila was spayed last week and was put on antibiotics (twice daily). Well i was rushing for school yesterday morning and forgot to put it back in the frige. I didnt notice until later in the day that it had been out. Does it go bad from sitting? Im scared to give it to her now. I can probably go to the vet and get another bottle but its a good 20 minute ride so i thought id ask first. Is it still ok to give her even though it sat unrefrigerated for the majority of the day? If anyone knows id appreciate it


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i belive youd need to get a new bottle to be safe, however id call the vet first and see what he says!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yea, your best bet is to call the vet. 
Most of them NEED to be refridgerated or they won't do what their suppose to do. Some don't need to be, but most do.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you. ill call the vet tomorrow and see if i can get a new bottle


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

What kind of antibiotics are they?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I've done that and my vet said it was fine. See what your vet says.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I left Rylie's Clavamox out of the fridge for a couple of hrs, and the vet told me that it was fine.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

It was Clavamox that I left out as well that the vet said was fine. And I had left it out for 8 or 9 hours. They said not to do it again, though!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i threw it out last night! oh well thats alright. i was planning on going later today to get a new bottle. its called clavamox. i guess thats what the majority use. leila hates it but i always give her a treat right after. i wish they gave me a pill form so i could just put it in some cheese or something. her pain med (metacam) doesnt need to be refrigerated and she only gets 3 drops so i put it on a treat and let it soak in and she eats it right up. thanks again for all your help :wave:


----------

